# SDX10 - Elemental Designs Enclosure.



## colinmacdon (Nov 23, 2016)

I have an old elemental designs A3-250, 10" 300 watt sub, with a bad driver. I'd like to re-use the enclosure and amp, so I'm wondering if the SDX10 would be a suitable replacement. The enclosure is a down firing, 13.75" x 13.75" x 24.5", 1.8-1.9 net cu ft, and it has a 3" x 17" flared port. I tried email a couple times, but no response from them.

Thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Colin.

I don't have the parameters in WinISD for the SDX but I did find this thread which is almost identical to what you have.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ions/16450-css-sdx10-ported-build-thread.html


----------



## colinmacdon (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, but the link is not working.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

My apologies. It is working now. :T


----------

